
Cats use gravity, inertia, gecko-like process to lap up cream - mattmaroon
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/11/cats-use-gravity-inertia-gecko-like-process-to-lap-up-cream.ars
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1895071>

